# Boyd's Thumbhole dressing up my old Savage



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Nov 6, 2010)

Stocky's had a deal going this past summer on Boyd's VIP  Laminate Thumb-hole stocks so I had to get one to replace the tupperware factory on my old Savage 110 30-06. 

I sanded it w/ a 300grit pad a few times and put three coats of Helmsman Spar Urethane on it and yesterday this is how well it shoots, like a laser beam, w/ custom handloads.


----------



## ol mike (Nov 6, 2010)

Well done -looks like a thousand dollar rifle.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow, that looks great!


----------



## DS7418 (Nov 6, 2010)

I got one this summer also,, put it on my Ruger MKII 308. Mine also shoots great. Got mine already finished and ready  to install for 92.oo ,, direct from Boyd;s


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Nov 6, 2010)

Looks like the shot I pulled on the doe I killed a few weeks ago, low exit in the neck left a gaping hole but down she went.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Nov 6, 2010)

This one also dropped like a sack of taters.


----------



## olchevy (Nov 6, 2010)

Yep, those stocks are great here is my baby before I had her cut down and threaded....








And here she is after, bad picture sorry.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Nov 7, 2010)

Those are great looking stocks!!


----------



## jason bales (Nov 8, 2010)

how bad is the inletting? how was the fit? can you reach your safety easily while your aiming? they look grat by the way thinking about getting one for my browning a bolt


----------



## olchevy (Nov 8, 2010)

jason bales said:


> how bad is the inletting? how was the fit? can you reach your safety easily while your aiming? they look grat by the way thinking about getting one for my browning a bolt



I have bought two of there stocks one for my remington and one for my savage...The inletting on both was essentially perfect, I had no work to do on either, and they come where the barrel is free floated all the way back, I can slide a dollar bill back till it touches the receiver.... Best 80-95$ you can put in a rifle to spruce them up....Oh and from what I have seen it's usually cheaper to buy them direct from them..


----------



## Dakotaman (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice looking rifles guys! Way to go! Those stocks are a real  bargain.


----------



## GAnaturalist (Nov 11, 2010)

SmokyMtnSmoke said:


> Stocky's had a deal going this past summer on Boyd's VIP  Laminate Thumb-hole stocks so I had to get one to replace the tupperware factory on my old Savage 110 30-06.
> 
> I sanded it w/ a 300grit pad a few times and put three coats of Helmsman Spar Urethane on it and yesterday this is how well it shoots, like a laser beam, w/ custom handloads.



How do you like the Helmsman Spar Urethane ?... I noticed they sell that at home depot, but it is almost twice as much as the normal Polyurethane.... have you noticed a improved difference ??

Thanks, Damon


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Nov 11, 2010)

GAnaturalist said:


> How do you like the Helmsman Spar Urethane ?... I noticed they sell that at home depot, but it is almost twice as much as the normal Polyurethane.... have you noticed a improved difference ??
> 
> Thanks, Damon



Home Depot is where I got this from. I used the spray can and liked how easy it went on. I made sure to keep it moving w/ back and forth, short burst strokes. That stock seemed to soak it up pretty good so there's 4 good coats. The first 2 were done about an hour apart then 2 days later I sprayed on 2 more about an hour apart w/ no sanding in between. This is with the Clear Satin. Knowing this gun is going to be used, but not abused, I wanted a flat finish. The can promotes "Indoor/Outdoor" "Exceptional Protection From, Sunlight, Rain/Moisture, Temperature Changes" and that was what I was after for this stock.  So for I'm very happy with the results and would use it again. The only other stock I've refinished was a Mosin Nagant w/ TruOil put on w/ my finger so I have nothing else to compare this finish to.


----------



## olchevy (Nov 11, 2010)

Just going to say mine above in the pictures was their fully inleted, and finished stock, that top picture gives about the best idea of the sheen of their Acid dip finish, it is flat but does have a little sheen to it, It's how I like my stocks....


----------



## GAnaturalist (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks. I will give it a try some day. I still have a quart of tung oil still left over, so I will go through that first...


----------

